# على الجزيرة يو تيوب مجموعة من حلقات برنامج صناعة الطاقة



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يونيو 2008)

ارجوا ان تتابعو هذا القسم من الجزيرة يو تيوب

ففيه جديد صناعة الطاقة

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0F8F062D05057F8E

ممتع للغاية


----------



## البلال80 (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكرو وبارك الله فيك على هذه العروض الوثائقية الجميلة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الخبر 
وفعلا الحلقات تستحق المشاهدة


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جيد بارك الله فيكم


----------

